# Natasha Snow Designs



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

*website:
http://www.natashasnowdesigns.com*

*facebook:*
https://www.facebook.com/natashasnowdesigns/

*series covers: *
http://natashasnow.com/series-book-covers/

*prices:*
custom ebook cover: $150 USD
premium cover (email for details): $250+ USD
print cover: + $50 USD
*stock images included from select sites*
10% off for 3+ books in a series booked at the same time

*Booking 2+ months out*

*premium covers:*
























































































































































































































Thanks everyone for visiting the thread! ​


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh man your covers are GORGEOUS!!!  

*bookmarks*


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you so much!  That's so nice of you to say!
ps. I love your avatar! HMC is one of my favorite movies evvvvveerrrrrrr


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

Gorgeous!    I recognize some of those covers, too!


----------



## MKP (Jan 5, 2012)

I am in love! Your designs match my style so well! Someday, when I finally finish any of my books, I will be coming to you for a cover! Count me in!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

HSh said:


> Gorgeous!  I recognize some of those covers, too!


Thank you!!  Looks like you write in the genre I love to read!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Mikaela said:


> I am in love! Your designs match my style so well! Someday, when I finally finish any of my books, I will be coming to you for a cover! Count me in!


Wow, thank you so much! I look forward to working with you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Natasha,

Your work is lovely!

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café![br][br]Now that you have an official thread, you'll want to add your listing to our Yellow Pages Listing, found here:[br]http://www.kboards.com/yp/[br][br]The listing is free to KB members and is completely self-service; you can add and edit your listing from the page. More information on our Yellow Pages listing can be found here.[br][br]In your thread here, we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have this one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator [br][br]Note that this welcome does not constitute an endorsement or vetting of a service by KBoards. Members should do due diligence when considering using a service, for example, by asking KB members for feedback and doing an Internet search such as "service provider name" complaints.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

These are gorgeous! I _love_ the Maps cover, with the vivid watercolor effect...? Caught my eye right off the bat.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

R. M. Webb said:


> These are gorgeous! I _love_ the Maps cover, with the vivid watercolor effect...? Caught my eye right off the bat.


Thank you so much!  The Maps cover is one of my favorites too... but don't tell anyone! Lol.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 5, 2013)

Great covers, I really dig the "Living In Sin" style, very snazzy!


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 16, 2015)

REALLY nice work, Natasha!


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Nothing I can use but this is absolutely gorgeous design work! Covers like this for $100 is amazing. I'm sure you'll make a lot of new friends here at KB. Happy selling.


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful covers!  I'm going to bookmark your work!


----------



## cbaku (Jan 2, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous covers...brava, and lucky authors! Thanks for posting.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the kind words and support!  
I'm really hoping to establish some more good relationships with authors who I can work with in the long run!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

natashasnow said:


> Thank you!!  Looks like you write in the genre I love to read!


:-D

I always love discovering who creates the covers for great books. I thought True Brit was a brilliant and eye catching design (and probably why I read it). You're amazing at this.



natashasnow said:


> Thank you all so much for the kind words and support!
> I'm really hoping to establish some more good relationships with authors who I can work with in the long run!


I doubt you'll have any trouble!!


----------



## TinselLeaf (Nov 10, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## Paul_Stephenson (Dec 16, 2014)

Definitely bookmarked, and I personally would always offer a designer a copy of any book they're designing for so that they can make the cover more reflective of the themes and characters.


----------



## CJAnderson (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Natasha nice work


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

HSh said:


> :-D
> 
> I always love discovering who creates the covers for great books. I thought True Brit was a brilliant and eye catching design (and probably why I read it). You're amazing at this.
> 
> I doubt you'll have any trouble!!


Oh, thank you so much!  Con was absolutely wonderful to work with and pretty much let me go hog wild... lol. 
It also helps that I know the MM genre pretty well from reading so much of it!

***

And thank you all so much for your encouragement! It honestly means a lot that you took the time to look at my stuff.


----------



## A. N. Other Author (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice covers, and those are great prices for custom designs. I've bookmarked your site. Hope I can get in there before you have to raise your prices ;-)

Also, I love your hat.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

ADDavies said:


> Nice covers, and those are great prices for custom designs. I've bookmarked your site. Hope I can get in there before you have to raise your prices ;-)
> 
> Also, I love your hat.


Thank you so much! Yeah, my spots are definitely filling up over the next few months! 

Also, thanks! I love this hat too. I got it as a gift from my secret santa on a Reddit gift exchange and it's probably one of my favorite gifts EVER! It's rainbow!


----------



## Tim McGregor (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful work, Natasha. I think lots of KB'ers here will keep you busy for a while. 
cheers!


----------



## Bre_Faucheux (Aug 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. Might use your services in the future.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone so much.   I hope to work with lots of you in the future!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

Beautiful covers! good luck!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

FAUSGA said:


> Beautiful covers! good luck!


Thank you!  yours as well! And lovely website designs!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

These? These are fantabulous! They'd be fantastic covers to match an interior to! Font choices and everything are excellent.


----------



## M. R. Pritchard (Oct 17, 2013)

I love these covers. Bookmarking your site for the future!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

4DCharacters said:


> These? These are fantabulous! They'd be fantastic covers to match an interior to! Font choices and everything are excellent.


Thank you so much!  I'm a big typography nerd.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Great work, Natasha.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

MichaelWallace said:


> Great work, Natasha.


Thank you, Michael!


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

nice covers! you are talented!


----------



## RachelSilbes (Apr 28, 2015)

Love these! You are very talented.


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

Great covers!!!


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

I've bookmarked this. Your work is great!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

So tempted.


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

Bookmarked! Those covers are beautiful -— will definitely keep you in mind for future projects


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

These covers are STUNNING. Bookmarking for future reference.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome designs. Now, if only I could come up with enough cash to pay this nice lady with the mini rabbit ears for a cover.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Mr. RAD said:


> Awesome designs. Now, if only I could come up with enough cash to pay this nice lady with the mini rabbit ears for a cover.


Thank you! It's a unicorn toque.  It even has a rainbow mane and everything!
(I swear I'm an adult)


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Back from holidays so I figured I'd update this thread and give it a bump!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I very much like your eye for colors.


----------



## suliabryon (May 18, 2009)

Natasha's covers are amazing, and I agree Rick, her eye for color is phenomenal! I have had readers comment in reviews that they bought my book because of the cover! <3


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2016)

Wonderful. I have bookmarked you 😊

Lovely and dark! 

TG


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Great work. Thanks!


----------



## H.C. (Jul 28, 2016)

Have you done any in-genre covers for epic/high fantasy I could take a look at?


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> I very much like your eye for colors.


Thanks very much, Rick! Your covers are spectacular.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

suliabryon said:


> Natasha's covers are amazing, and I agree Rick, her eye for color is phenomenal! I have had readers comment in reviews that they bought my book because of the cover! <3


Thank you!  That makes me super happy to hear!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Herefortheride said:


> Have you done any in-genre covers for epic/high fantasy I could take a look at?


Hm! I don't think I've done any epic/high fantasy covers, but it's definitely something I'd love to try!


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 16, 2015)

Natasha's work is amazing, plus she's super-sweet and fun to work with. She's currently working on two different series for me, and I can't recommend her highly enough!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Her covers are fabulous *and* she's a dream to work with.


----------



## C. A. Mitchell (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, Natasha is fantastic. Highly recommended!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Stephanie Taylor said:


> Natasha's work is amazing, plus she's super-sweet and fun to work with. She's currently working on two different series for me, and I can't recommend her highly enough!


Thank you, Stephanie! You're the sweetest and I adore working with you.  I'm always happy to see an email in my inbox from you!


----------



## Gisele_1169 (Feb 16, 2016)

Gorgeous work, Natasha! I've bookmarked the thread!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Maia Sepp said:


> Her covers are fabulous *and* she's a dream to work with.


Thank you, Maia! I've really enjoyed working with you too!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

C. A. Mitchell said:


> Yes, Natasha is fantastic. Highly recommended!


Thanks for the recommendation! I adore working with you!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bumping... because as of this Monday, I'll be a full-time book cover designer and will be able to take on more projects each month.


----------



## Stephanie R (Apr 16, 2015)

natashasnow said:


> Bumping... because as of this Monday, I'll be a full-time book cover designer and will be able to take on more projects each month.


Congrats, lady! You will be incredible--wishing you lots of business to keep you busy!


----------



## Arches (Jan 3, 2016)

Natasha has been busy lately working on covers for a murder mystery series set in the Colorado Rockies. Here's book one.



Thanks, Natasha!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Arches said:


> Natasha has been busy lately working on covers for a murder mystery series set in the Colorado Rockies. Here's book one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Natasha!


And I'm excited to start working on the cover for book 3 right away!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Super excited to show everyone some new paranormal romance covers I finished working on recently.
Photo-manipulation mixed with digital illustration, and here are the final results!
Working on these was a *ton* of fun!


----------



## CallaFrost (Aug 18, 2016)

Love the new covers.


----------



## Arches (Jan 3, 2016)

The second book in my mystery series, Paradise Is Dying, was published yesterday for $2.99, and its currently ranked #45,029. The cover is in my signature below. I haven't advertised the new book at all.

I did set the first book in the series to free for yesterday and today, and I've lined up several ads for Hallelujah Is Dying. It's currently ranked #269 free in the the Kindle Store. The third book in the series will be published in three weeks and is on pre-order now.

I think both books are doing well, at least well for a first-time author, because of the eye-catching covers Natasha designed. Thanks so much.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump for some new stuff! 

Also, a (maybe?) fun link to a speed design video I did for the cover Lethed by Anyta Sunday: https://youtu.be/1ACFq0luQXA


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Wow. I bow before your mighty graphics skills. Incredible work. Of course, now I look at my own stuff and it looks like crap.  

What program do you use?


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words!  
I mostly use Photoshop but sometimes Illustrator or InDesign depending on what exactly I'm designing. But mostly just Photoshop!


----------



## S.L. (Jun 6, 2016)

Natasha does great work and has always been a pleasure to work with.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Lee Sutherland said:


> Natasha does great work and has always been a pleasure to work with.


Thanks for the great endorsement, Lee!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Gorgeous covers!! 😍


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## Arches (Jan 3, 2016)

Natasha has been busy lately. Thanks!


----------



## Sam B (Mar 28, 2017)

Arches said:


> Natasha has been busy lately. Thanks!


That's gorgeous!

And yes, Natasha is amazing. *points to icon and book covers*


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks, guys! You're the best!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

bump for some updated covers


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of great covers! I dig it.

How long is your design process from start to finish. I know it varies based on the cover and client but typically?

When you book a series, do you usually design all at once or by the book?

How many concepts do you include standard in your custom cover package?

Apologies if you've already answered some of these questions. I'm looking to redo some of my backlist and do some more current covers (all NA romance) but I'm not sure exactly what I want. More what I don't want. Feel free to PM.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Crystal_ said:


> Lots of great covers! I dig it.
> 
> How long is your design process from start to finish. I know it varies based on the cover and client but typically?
> 
> ...


Hi, Crystal! Thank you!
I'd say usually around a week would be the typical turn-around time. In my standard package, I usually start with one (sometimes two) concept(s), but after talking with the author, will make whatever changes we feel is right. If pretty much the entire thing changes to be a new concept, that's fine.  Generally, we nail it down around 1-3 concepts.
No problem at all with answering questions! I'm happy to help. If you want, I can email you and we can chat about it and see if I'd be a good fit for your project. We can brainstorm some times or try to figure out the exact 'look' you might be going for? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Puddleduck said:


> Your covers look really nice. I'm having trouble getting to the premade page (from the menu option at the top). It's just coming up blank. Also, how regularly do you have premades?


Thank you so much!

Sorry that it's giving you trouble! It should link to this group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/natashasnowpremadecovers/
I'm trying to find a better system for my premades and posting them online, but for right now, I'm just doing it via Facebook. I'd say I post a few new premades each month.


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice cover collection


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Puddleduck said:


> Ah, unfortunately that leads to a "you must log in to facebook" page, and I don't do facebook. It would be really nice if your covers were up on your website to browse.


I have to agree. I went to the facebook page and had to join a group. I did, but in general I'm always trying to decrease the amount of groups I'm in!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for the awesome feedback, guys! You're both totally right about the premades page. I'm going to work on getting it all set up by tomorrow.


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

Hope it's alright to post here  I haven't received a cover from Natasha YET, but she's in the process of working on it with me!

As someone who's never worked with a cover designer before, I had no idea what to expect, but I can assure you Natasha is nothing short of professional, sweet and super easy to talk to! We're still muddling about right now, trying to nail the perfect concept, but I'm absolutely confident in her abilities and I'm SO excited to see what she comes up with! I'll be sure to post my cover once it's complete.

Thanks Natasha for being so fabulous to work with!!


----------



## Neo-Stock (Mar 23, 2018)

Awesome work Natasha


----------



## RRodriguez (Jan 8, 2017)

I wanted to come back here and give a HUGE shout out to Natasha! She just completed the cover for my debut novel a few days ago and it's utterly gorgeous! I'm SO so happy I worked with Natasha on this, her work is so beautiful and she has the patience of a saint. Trust me. Thank you again Natasha! 

Once I figure out how to add images I'll update this post (or maybe just make a whole new thread to show it off  )


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

A bump from me because I updated some of the covers on page 1.


----------



## Logophile (May 13, 2018)

Wow. Nice covers!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump with some updated work on front page.


----------



## Nicholas Erik (Sep 22, 2015)

Natasha did a great job designing the covers for my post-apocalyptic/sci-fi trilogy. She was very easy to work with - communication was a breeze and the final designs are excellent. If you're looking for a great cover designer, I definitely recommend her. 

Nick


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks so much, Nick!  Looking forward to working together again in the future!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

bump for a few new covers on the front page.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump for some new covers on the first post.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

natashasnow said:


> Bump for some new covers on the first post.


They are beautiful!


----------



## liveswithbirds (Jun 14, 2016)

Beautiful covers!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

C. Gockel said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

liveswithbirds said:


> Beautiful covers!


Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump for a few new covers on the front page!


----------



## lmlacee (May 3, 2018)

Hi,

just found this and am very impressed.

Keep up the great work


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Bump! Updated the front page with a few new covers.


----------



## Steve Margolis (Mar 31, 2015)

Checked out your website.
Not my genre, but those covers are amazing!


----------



## Crystal_ (Aug 13, 2014)

Love the new covers!


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Steve Margolis said:


> Checked out your website.
> Not my genre, but those covers are amazing!


Thanks so much, Steve! Really appreciate it.


----------

